# vampire counts the perfect army book?



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

So... its been 8.5 months since the VC book was released & still no FAQ / errata.... is this GW's first "perfect" armybook?


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

No. While the more recent army books appear to have been well written, a lot of questions and issues have been identified. A number of unresolved questions that have been provided to GW of late. It is just that they came out with 40K 6th Edition and have had a lot of work writing amendments and FAQs for the 40K codexes. Once that is past them, I would expect new FAQs (with errata and amendments) for the new VC and Empire books.


----------

